# Son connected!



## jbarr79 (Jan 11, 2012)

My son got this 8 with his Mission Craze at 15 yds this was his first bow kill, and I haven't got a bow buck yet. Lol


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That is truly awesome. Great job to the both of you.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

That is so cool. Has he been bragging that he's a better hunter than dad? Congratulations to the young man.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Good for him.....hang close and maybe some luck will rub off on ya


----------

